# Laws reguarding "BEWARE OF DOG" signs...



## Raziel

Now I was told if someone is bitten in my home/ on my property here in CT,and I have a "Beware of dog" sign up, that I get in more trouble. The reason for this is because "YOU KNOW that you have a DANGEROUS dog." (Not my outlook.)
Now....I was wondering if I could out up a "Private property" sign up instead....or "No trespassing." 
I just dont know. Would that be a "justifiable" reason if an intruder breaks in and gets bit? Would he still be able to sue?
IM JUST WONDERING....my dog doesnt bite...(only me...lol)


----------



## Dainerra

another alternative is one of the joking "german shepherd security" or even, just "dog on property" signs like "GSD crossing" or whatever. that way, you have informed without making any type of suggestions


----------



## windwalker718

A lawyer here in Ct advised me NOT to put up Beware of the Dog signs as it could be construed to be an admission that I have a dangerous dog on the property, and if it should bite someone it could be argued that my dog was not kept under my control.

I guess it depends on where people are, and how the judge seems to view it. To avoid problems I took down my sign. I do have a pvt. property sign up on my drive, and there are No Trespassing signs up on the woods road that goes to the back of the property. 

I also never publicly stated that my WGSD was trained for Personal Protection when I had him. Though he was actually safer to have around than an untrained dog who might bite at what they THOUGHT was a dangerous situation. Kind of like Boxers, Black belts being required to tell people that their hands are lethal weapons if they get into a physical altercation with someone, even if they didn't start it.


----------



## ILGHAUS

I would not go by what "someone" told me but check out the state law myself. 

Some states require "Beware of Dog" signs
Some states require "Bad Dog" signs
Some states say if you post any such signs you are aware of a dangerous dog and you are more liable for dog bites. 

You also need to check out the law of your state on how they look at unauthorized people in your home and how they look at dogs biting such individuals. 

Don't ever rely on the word of a neighbor or a clerk at a feed store. Know your state and local laws.


----------



## Zisso

I have a sign on each gate that says 'Dog On Premises' ... I don't know if it would get me in trouble if my dogs nipped at someone or not. I just wanted others to be aware of the fact that there is a dog here ... the Fed Ex guy...he asked 'is there really a dog here?' I answered "yes, he is looking at you right now" and he turned around to see Zisso watching him out the bathroom window







(There is NO WAY either of my dogs can get out this window, but they LOVE to stick their noses out to see who is here, and take turns)


----------



## Sherush

Yup here in Ontario (my husband is a cop) told me same thing if you have a "Beware of Dog" sign up and dog bites someone you do get into more trouble because that sign says you know your dog dog probably bite (even though in most cases they are not).


----------



## JulieAG

Forgive me for being ignorant, but should a burglar break into your home and gets bit by your dog, would he ACTUALLY have legal ground to sue? I've never been a homeowner before, and this is my first GSD so I am just curious. Even if that is COMPLETELY RIDICULOUS. But I'll stop right there.


----------



## SunCzarina

In rhode island the law is you are not liable if your dog hurts someone who has committed or intends to commit a crime. I asked quite specifically when we moved here from Mass with Mein Luther.

The examples I was given was if some kid steals a stereo in the neighbors yard and jumps my fence. My dog bites him and I am not liable.

Different kid throws a football too far, it goes over my fence and he jumps the fence to get it back. My dog bites him, I AM liable.

Someone breaks into my house - forced entry not walking in an unlocked door. My dog bites him, I am NOT liable becuase forced entry is illegal.


----------



## Tbarrios333

Noadays, a burglar has a right to sue you if he gets hurt while trying to steal from your home...


----------



## Phazewolf

That is why you don't let the dog bite the person you shoot them in the face with a shotgun that way all the dog needs to do is dig the hole in the yard.


----------



## selzer

Anyone can sue you for anything, but it does not mean they will win. What is unfortunate is that prisoners in jails can spend their time on frivolouls lawsuits, but that is a whole other bag of garbage. 

I would check into the law, and try to find court decisions in your area regarding this. Not only does that tell you how the law is being interpreted, but other court cases can actually site previous decisions. Just a thought. 

If I am on the jury, no one is going to be awarded anything for getting themselves bit while committing a crime against the property owner/dog owner. But that is not necessarily going that way. And if someone's kid gets bit, just being a kid, like hopping your fence to take a short cut home, or to get away from some other kids. Well, the sign might be used as evidence that you are harboring a dangerous dog and not providing the proper containment/protection. 

I have a big paw print on my door that says, "you may get in, but you won't get out."


----------



## onyx'girl

This is what I use.


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: PhazewolfThat is why you don't let the dog bite the person you shoot them in the face with a shotgun that way all the dog needs to do is dig the hole in the yard.


hello!


----------



## angelaw

Yes you really need to check state and local laws. Here in florida, you actually reduce/eliminate your liability if you DO HAVE the signs. Doesn't apply to kids under 6 I believe, if they get bit.


----------



## Raziel

ILGHAUS - That "someone" was a lawyer, so yeah.
LOL


----------



## Raziel

Phazewolf- hahahahah!


----------



## Raziel

Sec. 22-357. Damage to person or property. If any dog does any damage to either the body or property of any person, the owner or keeper, or, if the owner or keeper is a minor, the parent or guardian of such minor, shall be liable for such damage, except when such damage has been occasioned to the body or property of a person who, at the time such damage was sustained, was committing a trespass or other tort, or was teasing, tormenting or abusing such dog. If a minor, on whose behalf an action under this section is brought, was under seven years of age at the time the damage was done, it shall be presumed that such minor was not committing a trespass or other tort, or teasing, tormenting or abusing such dog, and the burden of proof thereof shall be upon the defendant in such action.

OK, THAT PRETTY MUCH EXPLAINS IT.


----------



## LadyHawk

> Originally Posted By: Angel RNow I was told if someone is bitten in my home/ on my property here in CT,and I have a "Beware of dog" sign up, that I get in more trouble. The reason for this is because "YOU KNOW that you have a DANGEROUS dog." (Not my outlook.)
> Now....I was wondering if I could out up a "Private property" sign up instead....or "No trespassing."
> I just dont know. Would that be a "justifiable" reason if an intruder breaks in and gets bit? Would he still be able to sue?
> IM JUST WONDERING....my dog doesnt bite...(only me...lol)



For those Gary Larson fans out there 

















I LOVE Gary Larson!


----------



## arycrest

In addition to my BAD DOG sign (Florida), I also have one that simply says, STOP DOGS IN YARD! I'll try to remember to take a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

The sign to have says ...

Be Aware Of Dog

It's close enough to "beware" that most people read it that way but it does NOT imply that you need to 'beware' the dog.


----------



## Dainerra

yes, the signs aren't covered by "law" per se, but by precedent in Civil Court, where the rules are entirely different. basically, if you say "beware" it means that you KNEW that they could be in danger. I like the "Be Aware" signs Lauri mentioned. 
Ive also seen signs that say "Caution, please don't leave the gate open, dogs inside" or similar. just something that lets it be known that dogs are around, but makes no implication


----------



## sgtmom52

This is one of the signs I use ~ along with another German Shepherd Crossing sign. We have 3 German Shepherd signs within sight along our 250' long drive to make sure visitors know we have GSDs.











We got this sign at Dog Signs. You can have any wording you want put on the sign.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am also in CT and was told by my Animal Control officer to not put up Beware of Dogs signs for just the reasons stated above.

She advised me to put up NO Trespassing signs which I have, and also I have the GSD sign with "At work" like the one above. 

In my house, the GSD would most likely not do anything if an intruder walked in,,my male aussie on the other hand very well might (he isn't fond of strangers


----------



## Raziel

Old Lyme? I live in Saybrook....how funny!
Yeah a lawyer told me to just do some "no tresspassing" or "private property" signs.
I dont know if my dog would do anything...but you know....just in case.
Thanks everyone forsome sign ideas.....and that
"beware of doug" was REALLY funny!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Angel, ahh you are just over the bridge from me) that IS funny!

What I was told was No Trespassing, means just that,,if someone comes on your property and you have a no trespassing sign up, they are basically breaking the law to begin with. IF they get bit, well they trespassed, so it would be more in favor of the dog owner vs the person who trespassed. 

Sooo Angel, I see you have a sable in your avatar,,we don't see to many sables around here, I have a black sable girl, not many around here even "know" that gsd's come in that color ) 

When I got my aussie 10 yrs ago, they were non existent here, people kept saying "border" ,,? ))

Where'd your pooch come from??


----------



## Raziel

I got him in Shelton from a guy named Erich Grasso. He trains the police dogs for the CT state police and Bridgeport/New Haven/etc.
I guess they rarley sell the puppies to the public...and I got lucky.
His parents are from Germany and his dad is a police dog.
He has an excellent temperment I am very lucky to have him!!!!
I am forever walking down Main Street in Old Saybrook....
Wow...and you do Schutzhund?


----------



## LARHAGE

I have a few signs, one that also says this dog can make it to the fence etc... like others have, and one that says Forget the Dog, Beware of Owner, and finally a sign on the gate closest to the horses that says Please Don't Feed your Fingers to the Horses. I used to have people trying to pet the horses, some of whom bite very badly, I ended up planting thorn hedges around the fence perimeter and moving the horses more towards the back of the property.


----------



## Raziel

HAHAHAH! (not funny....but kinda is...)
OH my gosh! Thats gotta hurt....getting bit by a horse. DANG!
I wouldnt pet anything without asking first....common sense. No?
LOL


----------



## LARHAGE

People actually don't listen, one of my horses is a 21 year old Saddlebred that has been aggresive since he was 3 days old, he bit so many people, and had me kicked out of so many stables it wasn't even funny, and in EVERY instance he was locked in his stall with a big sign stating CAUTION HORSE BITES, yet every bit person assumed they were the freaking Horse Whisperer and could befriend him, I actually contemplated euthanizing him and than just sucked up and bought my own property, even today he is enclosed in a stud pen with electric wire around the perimeter so no one can approach him but me!!


----------



## Raziel

OH NO. Poor thing. He was prolly upset everyone was bothering him. Like signs and verbal warnings arent enough I guess. They need to get bit or something HAHAH
Morons.


----------



## Dainerra

in CT, are horses considered an 'attractive nuisance"? I know in WV, they are within the same rules as swimming pools. an owner should "know" that everyone in the world will want to mess with it, so it's the owner's responsibility to keep people out. Otherwise, owner is entirely at fault for injury.


----------



## Raziel

Im not sure....I would have to look it up.


----------



## sgtmom52

In PA you are now required to post 2 signs like these where your horses are kept.










The statute provides legal immunity
*if* 2 or more signs, conspicuously are
posted and *if* negligence is not present, and
*if* the equine is not vicious.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

dainerra,,interesting question,,no I don't think horses are considers a nuisance in CT but I could be wrong,,there are TONS of horse farms in this state, we are a pretty rural state only a couple of big cities. 


ANGEL, I just saw your pics post before I saw you answered my Q about where your pooch came from...Don't know him, but that doesn't mean anything)) I know main street quite well, I'm always in saybrook for "something" I'll have to look for ya! 

No I don't do schutzhund, altho Masi may like to ) Masi is out of a slovakian import (narcotics cert) and ddr/czech (sar and a zillion other titles dog)...Actually her breeder is a member of this board
kleinhen hain) 

I was attending classes at DTails with Donna Bennett(she's an old friend of mine) but took the summer off, gotta get back into it..

We walk alot of different places, it's whats great about the shoreline, we do some dock diving at the DEP in Old Lyme,,hike all over, 

Nice to see another sable in the area !!


----------



## Raziel

OH! Wow...thats so cool! I teach Keys to search but not like offically. I hide and he sniffs me out! LOL one of his FAVORITE games! Im going to start hiking soon, my bf starts landscaping and we will have a ton of free time.
Oh so she had titles? You wll have to excuse me...I dont really know about all those letters and certifications. So she CAME with those?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

no problem,,) 

Masi has no titles yet, her name in my siggy, is her reg'd name,,the other ones are my other GSD's , Dodge & Sami who passed away this past year, Sami had obed/agility titles and Dodge had certifications..

Harmonyhill hy jynx is my aussie, who has agility titles,,and Jakoda's Jagged Edge is my rescue aussie who is my husbands dog.

Here' is the website that I got masi from : http://www.freewebs.com/kleinenhain/ She probably has some pics of Masi on there, 

I live right on 156 near Cherrystones rest, on a private drive, my property abuts the OL golf course so I am surrounded by woods in the back.. It's nice to be able to walk to the beaches and hit the woods around,,like Rocky Neck, NEhantic state forest,,

Maybe we can hook up some time and walk the dawgs ! LOL..


----------



## Raziel

Alright...I sort of get it now...lol.
So you have property and woods to take them in...thats nice!!
My yard is pretty huge. Most of the beaches in Saybrook though are private. SOMETIMES I can go when its off season....but by then its much too cold and people get mad. (He doesnt poop or pee on the beach....and I take him on the other side of the ropes.)
OH I never thought about Rocky Neck LOL. Wow, I love how smart I am sometimes!
Sounds like a plan......


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ROcky Neck is a great hike,,there are alot of trails on the side of the road along 156 leading up to rocky neck entrance, and/or after 10/1 you can hike from the top of Rocky Neck, (you park right by the entrance) along a nice tarred road, that is closed to traffic, leads you right down to the park itself,,I've clocked it, it's a good 3 mile hike, but nice nonetheless..)


----------



## smyke

yes, rocky neck is awesome. too bad you cant camp there with your dog. 
I guess we will have to take our dog camping to Mass or RI.


----------



## Dainerra

Jacko, nuisance as in "something irresistible" not sure how the two words are equal, but.... here, I had to go look it up.. lol

"The doctrine of attractive nuisance is premised on the belief that one who maintains a dangerous condition which is likely to attract children on their property is under a duty to post a warning or take affirmative action to protect children from the dangers of that attraction. " http://definitions.uslegal.com/a/attractive-nuisance/ if you want to read the full write-up..

so, in most cases, horses would definitely fit the criteria. I know in AR, most places are required to post a sign like the example given above for PA. I know a friend had to move her horses because of people always petting them and she was told that she would be liable if someone was bitten or even just got hurt on the barb wire fence. so, definitely something to think about if your horses can be touched by someone still standing in the road, though again, it doesn't apply to kids either way.


----------



## Brian22

I have a sign on my fence that says

"If you are found here tonight, you will be found here in the morning"

I don't care how it could or would be interpreted in court. Simply put... If I catch you on my property when you shouldn't be there, you are going to be on a receiving end of a 12 gauge buckshot. There is an old saying in law enforcement "I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6"

A few months ago the cable company had to get into my backyard to dig up some underground wires. I wasn't home to let them in the back yard, so they jumped my fence... I came home from running errands and noticed a shadow moving past one of the windows. I called 911 and told them someone was on my property and I was armed. Three minutes later the cops showed up and I had a shotgun barrel up his nostril. (He was in street clothes. And didn't identify himself as an employee for the cable company)

Now the cable company wont even come to my house without repeated calling at least a week in advance.


----------



## Dainerra

I'll have to remember that next time, Brian. does it help with them showing up on time, instead of an 8 hour window? (how is it an appt if they tell you they will be there between 9am and 6pm????)


----------



## 2Dogs

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSI would not go by what "someone" told me but check out the state law myself.
> 
> Some states require "Beware of Dog" signs
> Some states require "Bad Dog" signs
> Some states say if you post any such signs you are aware of a dangerous dog and you are more liable for dog bites.
> 
> You also need to check out the law of your state on how they look at unauthorized people in your home and how they look at dogs biting such individuals.
> 
> Don't ever rely on the word of a neighbor or a clerk at a feed store. Know your state and local laws.


This is sage advice


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I have a sign similar to Brian's. It says: "Trespassers will be shot, survivors will be shot again." Obviously I don't have this up as a "permanent" sign and it's not in an open area. If someone were to see it, they are most certainly not where they should be!


----------



## Dainerra

also, don't call the local police dept to ask your questions. contact the local prosecuting attorney. or any attorney


----------



## Raziel

I wont! lol
I am going to give my bfs dads attny a ring tomorrow


----------



## mjbgsd

I have a 'German Shepherd Xing' with an adult and puppy GSD on it on my fence. Looks less "mean" in my opinion.


----------



## rjvamp

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I use.


Love it!!!!

Where I used to live in GA we had a young child that always put her hands through my fence to try and get some eggs my duck would lay. I tried over and over to tell her not to put her hands in there, especially since I can't see if anyone is out there when I'm letting my dogs out. I didn't want her to get hurt. I ended up calling the police on her and they did nothing even though the police officer admitted that trespassing is ILLEGAL!!!!! But if my dogs bit the child for trying to steal an egg, the officer said my dogs would be taken from me. How ridiculous. TRESPASSING IS AGAINST THE LAW!!!! But in suburbia it seems stupidity rules. To me, a law has been broken or meant to be broken if anyone comes on my property. I'm sure with enough money and a good enough attorney they could fight that the dog was protecting the property from trespassers. But no guarantee to win depending on the local.


----------



## Raziel

HHAHAH This is my fav one!


----------



## Dainerra

angeles, trespassing and similar laws don't apply to kids. I believe it's under the age of 6 (?) if you look up "attractive nuisance" it covers a lot of that.

your story reminded me of when my husband worked at EPCOT. they had a pair of black swans that made a nest every year by the lagoon. and, once the babies hatched, it was never long until someone was climbing the fence and trying to catch one. Have you ever seen a ticked off male swan?????


----------



## Raziel

Yes...It is under 6 yrs old!
HAHAH! I have seen a [censored] off swan!!! NOT FUN! lol


----------



## rjvamp

WOW - I didn't realize that age thing.


----------



## Raziel

Also, in CT if you are teasing or hiting an animal and it bites you...YOU are at fault. (unless under 6)


----------



## selzer

If a dog bites a child under six for trespassing or for teasing it, the child's parent should be liable as the parent did not provide proper supervision. 

I know that a dog is an attractive nuisance and children will be children, but children have parents and guardians to protect them and teach them, and they need their clocks cleaned for letting their kids tangle with dogs.


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: Angel RNow I was told if someone is bitten in my home/ on my property here in CT,and I have a "Beware of dog" sign up, that I get in more trouble. The reason for this is because "YOU KNOW that you have a DANGEROUS dog."


This is what I could find about CT law on dog bites:

*
Sec. 22-357. Damage to person or property.
If any dog does any damage to either the body or property of any person, the owner or keeper, or, if the owner or keeper is a minor, the parent or guardian of such minor, shall be liable for such damage, except when such damage has been occasioned to the body or property of a person who, at the time such damage was sustained, was committing a trespass or other tort, or was teasing, tormenting or abusing such dog. If a minor, on whose behalf an action under this section is brought, was under seven years of age at the time the damage was done, it shall be presumed that such minor was not committing a trespass or other tort, or teasing, tormenting or abusing such dog, and the burden of proof thereof shall be upon the defendant in such action. (1949 Rev., S. 3404; 1953, S. 1842d; 1969, P.A. 439, S. 1.) 

The Connecticut courts have clarified that merely entering another person's property does not constitute trespass under this statute. "Trespass or tort" means more than mere entry; the statute bars recovery only where plaintiff is committing or intends to commit an injurious act. (133 C. 509: 140 C. 358.)

If the victim was not a trespasser, not committing a tort, and not provoking the dog, there is no defense.

The state also holds any person responsible for injuries by dogs caused by that person's negligence or negligence per se. *



So it appears that in CT it does not matter whether or not you have a sign. Either way if someone is bitten on your property, you are held responsible unless they were trying to hurt you when they were bitten or you can prove that they were teasing the dog.

It is more common that if you have a "beware of dog" sign and someone comes in your yard despite the sign and gets bitten, you are less likely to be held liable because the person was warned and ignored the warning. However in some places (CT included it seems) you are liable either way if your dog bites someone, whether or not the person was warned and knew they were risking injury. In some areas, you are 'admitting' your dog is dangerous if you have a "beware" sign but in my research I found this is less common. It really depends on where you live.


----------



## Raziel

"....shall be liable for such damage, except when such damage has been occasioned to the body or property of a person who, at the time such damage was sustained, was committing a trespass or other tort, or was teasing, tormenting or abusing such dog."


You CANT get in trouble if the dog bites someone while THEY are tresspassing.


----------



## selzer

You cannot just go by what is in the law. It depends on how the lawyer persuing the injury suit and how the judge sees it. Very likely they WILL view a Beware of Dog sign as foreknowledge that the dog IS dangeraous and then they will determine whether you did enough to contain your viscious beast. 

The law does not state that you will be more liable if you know the dog is dangerous, but if the injury lawyer can bring forth witnessess that have been bitten by your dog prior to the current issue, the depth of the hole your are in has increased. They are looking at negligence. If you knew the dog is dangerous, and you failed to contain/supervise the dog, then the amount of the reward, and the disposition of the animal be be a reflection of this perception.


----------



## Dainerra

also, you have to prove that the person was there to do something wrong, not merely trespassing. otherwise, you are still liable for the dog bite.


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: Angel R"....shall be liable for such damage, except when such damage has been occasioned to the body or property of a person who, at the time such damage was sustained, was committing a trespass or other tort, or was teasing, tormenting or abusing such dog."
> 
> 
> You CANT get in trouble if the dog bites someone while THEY are tresspassing.



Yes but did you read the second part? It says that just entering someone's property is NOT considered trespassing in this context:


"The Connecticut courts have clarified that merely entering another person's property does not constitute trespass under this statute. "Trespass or tort" means more than mere entry; the statute bars recovery only where plaintiff is committing or intends to commit an injurious act. (133 C. 509: 140 C. 358.)"


----------



## selzer

The dog bite law has to do with whether they will hold your criminaly responsible and liable for damage. But regardless, people can STILL take you to court if your dog bites them whatever the law says. 

And even if at the end of the months and years, it comes out just like the law says, you are out attourney fees, days off work, trouble and pain, and the possibility that your life will be changed dramatically when your insurance company drops you. 

No, I hope my sheperds deter a criminal from WANTING to rob my place, but I hope that none of my critters ever NEEDS to defend me or my place.


----------



## TxRider

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Angel R"....shall be liable for such damage, except when such damage has been occasioned to the body or property of a person who, at the time such damage was sustained, was committing a trespass or other tort, or was teasing, tormenting or abusing such dog."
> 
> 
> You CANT get in trouble if the dog bites someone while THEY are tresspassing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but did you read the second part? It says that just entering someone's property is NOT considered trespassing in this context:
> 
> 
> "The Connecticut courts have clarified that merely entering another person's property does not constitute trespass under this statute. "Trespass or tort" means more than mere entry; the statute bars recovery only where plaintiff is committing or intends to commit an injurious act. (133 C. 509: 140 C. 358.)"
Click to expand...

I believe in many states it is not really trespass unless they are told to leave and do not.

I had a neighbor with two small kids that used to tease my dog. They would come over 100ft into my property, with their dog, and tease my dog through the fence with sticks and get their dog to run the fence and growl and bark and such.

Well Cinder could easily clear that fence, and one day after a couple of years of this she did, and chased their dog up into it's garage and put an end to it, the dog never came to my fence again.

I'm sure the two little girls went from thinking it was funny, to scared witless, and screaming and crying.

The parents were infuriated, wanted my dog put down, threatened to sue, were talking like she attacked their kids and was a threat to people.. I told them to keep their bratty kids and dog, who ran loose 24/7, chasing cars etc., off my yard and not poking sticks through the fence teasing the dog.

I think they probably called the sheriff and were told they wouldn't do anything, and they never sued, but still. Had he I would have gone after them instead.

As for my GSD, a 6ft wood fence with a padlocked gate is all I have, no signs needed here I don't believe.


----------



## Raziel

Thats a good story!
Thank God your dog knew better not to bite LOL!
Some dogs just cant take being teased.
Im glad you still have your dog!


----------



## Dainerra

TxRider, sadly, depending on the local area, your dog would have been found entirely at fault. not picking on you, just using you as an example









1) small children - under a certain age (usually 6) they are considered unable to understand 'no trespassing'

2) teasing - again, not always a defense, even if they walk right into your living room to poke your dog with a stick. 

3) their loose dog - if you dog jumped the fence, then it to would be in violation of the leash laws, if your area has them. it wouldn't matter that their dog was loose first and teasing your dog. animal control would have picked them both up.

4) trespassing - in many areas, people are only considered to be trespassing if they have either A) being verbally warned on a previous occasion or B) are there for illegal purposes. otherwise, you are still at fault if your dog bites them

the local sheriff usually doesn't bother unless there are multiple complaints or someone is injured. 

it's sad that innocent people always seem to be the ones ending up on the wrong side of stupid laws


----------



## Syaoransbear

I have a beware of dog sign and I searched and couldn't find any laws regarding them in my city. As far as I know 'Beware' just means to be cautious of, it doesn't confirm danger. I put that sign up just because I know if the meter guy came into the backyard and saw chrono he might pee himself. It's really more of a "Beware of dog: he might knock you over, step on your toes, and give you kisses" sign. I think I might consider getting a 'Dog on premises' sign just in case. The 'Beware of Dog' sign looks very angry anyway.


----------



## Dainerra

syaorans, it's not written in the laws, regarding the "beware" signs. 

it's a matter of precedence in how past cases have been decided. that's why it's recommended that you call your local prosecuting attorney or your own attorney if you have one. some locales are more lenient than others on the matter.


----------



## Raziel

Well 
I asked an attny and you WILL get in more trouble in CT for having a "beware" sign.
He said "you are knowledgeable and agree you have a dangerous dog. (even if you dont.)"
So I wont put one in my yard, but I CAN put "private property" or "no tresspassing."


----------



## Dainerra

angel, Ive also seen signs that say things like "please keep the gate closed" or "don't let the dogs out" etc. things that let people know that animals are on the premises, but doesn't make any implications.


----------



## Raziel

YES YES. You can do that!
Just not....you know like an "implying" sign.


----------



## Dainerra

angel, yeah, because in some instances, they can turn around and sue because you didn't warn them that a dog was on the premises. a darned if you do, darned if you don't kind of reaction.

personally, we don't have ANY signs. the dogs are in the house unless we are home or out with them. our fenced back yard is behind the house and you can only get to it walking through the neighbors' yards. 
we did have a sign, but it just disappeared one day. 

we've joked about putting one on the front door, since the dogs act like a giant door bell


----------



## Raziel

lol!
I dont have any signs either.
Im just going to get a "No tesspassing" and put it in my front window at my house.


----------



## SylvieUS

Lawyer told me the same thing here in PA (no Beware of Dog signs, means you knew your dog(s) is aggressive)

It may or may not affect your home owners insurance as well. The catch-22 here is that if you call your agent and ask about the sign, it alerts them to the fact that you now have a GSD. (GSD's are on the accord (the industry standard) list of dogs most insurance companies will not insure, and you may next find a cancellation/non renewal notice in your mailbox due to "increase of hazard risk"

Gotta love it....

Jane? LOVE your sign.


----------



## TxRider

> Originally Posted By: DainerraTxRider, sadly, depending on the local area, your dog would have been found entirely at fault. not picking on you, just using you as an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) small children - under a certain age (usually 6) they are considered unable to understand 'no trespassing'


I understand, these kids were over 6, and had been told to stop doing it several times.



> Quote:2) teasing - again, not always a defense, even if they walk right into your living room to poke your dog with a stick.
> 
> 3) their loose dog - if you dog jumped the fence, then it to would be in violation of the leash laws, if your area has them. it wouldn't matter that their dog was loose first and teasing your dog. animal control would have picked them both up.


Yup, we were in the county, no leash laws, which is why they let theirs run loose I guess.



> Quote:4) trespassing - in many areas, people are only considered to be trespassing if they have either A) being verbally warned on a previous occasion or B) are there for illegal purposes. otherwise, you are still at fault if your dog bites them.
> 
> the local sheriff usually doesn't bother unless there are multiple complaints or someone is injured.
> 
> it's sad that innocent people always seem to be the ones ending up on the wrong side of stupid laws


Yeah it does, they ended up moving a couple of years later, replaced by another family who let their dog run loose, but it was never a problem like the other one was.

I just thought they had a lot of gall to come complain and make such demands after their kids caused the whole thing. If it were me I wouldn't have complained even if the kids got a bite unless it was serious. I would have been more along the lines of "what did you think the dog would do?, poke a dog enough and it bites, learn your lesson."


----------



## selzer

I like that Ohio has a statewide leash law, meaning that even in the country you are not allowed to let your dog run free. Unfortunately it is not enforced, at all.


----------



## scannergirl

sgtmom52- want to say I LOVE your place. And your dog








About the children thing- I personally would call the police.
"There are unsupervised children on my property and I'm afraid they are going to get hurt".
My neighbors like to have parties outside. Often there is much imbibing, and they bring their kids. I have seen teeny tots IN MY HORSE PEN, with no adult having any idea where the children are. If it happens again I will do just that.
Don't parents have a responsibility to watch their kids and not get all drunk and stupid? Why does the fact I have horses negate their parental responsibility?
I have the signs, because we have the same equine law that most states do. But is children are excluded, why does the burden switch to me and not their parents?
Thank goodness the boss of the two of them loves kids. The other one will likely mind her manners, but I wouldn't promise anything. And then there are accidents...... you're talking about a half ton of horse flesh.
It's very scary. Lawsuits IMHO have gotten completely out of control.


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: SyaoransbearIt's really more of a "Beware of dog: he might knock you over, step on your toes, and give you kisses" sign. I think I might consider getting a 'Dog on premises' sign just in case. The 'Beware of Dog' sign looks very angry anyway.


Yeah I know what you mean. I think I need this warning sign (doormat) for Bianca:


----------



## scannergirl

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: SyaoransbearIt's really more of a "Beware of dog: he might knock you over, step on your toes, and give you kisses" sign. I think I might consider getting a 'Dog on premises' sign just in case. The 'Beware of Dog' sign looks very angry anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I think I need this warning sign (doormat) for Bianca:
Click to expand...

LOL I need that for Lucy!


----------



## jake

kinda confused-if I have a protective GSD that is confined by chain link fence that EXCLUDES front door-driveway -water meter -any mail delivery-fuel delivery-electric meter--should I have to post any sign? anyone trespassing through gate into backyard fenced area has NO reason to be there.


----------



## selzer

check out local laws. Someplaces have a law stating that you must have the signs. Or if your dog is labeled "dangerous" you have to have them. 

My situation is like yours, back yard is fenced with no signs, meter reader can get to the meter in the front.


----------



## LARHAGE

> Originally Posted By: Lucinasgtmom52- want to say I LOVE your place. And your dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the children thing- I personally would call the police.
> "There are unsupervised children on my property and I'm afraid they are going to get hurt".
> My neighbors like to have parties outside. Often there is much imbibing, and they bring their kids. I have seen teeny tots IN MY HORSE PEN, with no adult having any idea where the children are. If it happens again I will do just that.
> Don't parents have a responsibility to watch their kids and not get all drunk and stupid? Why does the fact I have horses negate their parental responsibility?
> I have the signs, because we have the same equine law that most states do. But is children are excluded, why does the burden switch to me and not their parents?
> Thank goodness the boss of the two of them loves kids. The other one will likely mind her manners, but I wouldn't promise anything. And then there are accidents...... you're talking about a half ton of horse flesh.
> It's very scary. Lawsuits IMHO have gotten completely out of control.




I COMPLETELY agree, I have a very aggressive horse and had told the neighbors next to where I was keeping the horse, I explained to them the horse was very aggressive and to PLEASE do not let your kids in the yard, yet there they were every weekend when I would come to the stable. It hardly seems fair that their brats become my problem, it's just this messed up society that places blame everwhere but where it belongs!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: LadyHawk
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Angel RNow I was told if someone is bitten in my home/ on my property here in CT,and I have a "Beware of dog" sign up, that I get in more trouble. The reason for this is because "YOU KNOW that you have a DANGEROUS dog." (Not my outlook.)
> Now....I was wondering if I could out up a "Private property" sign up instead....or "No trespassing."
> I just dont know. Would that be a "justifiable" reason if an intruder breaks in and gets bit? Would he still be able to sue?
> IM JUST WONDERING....my dog doesnt bite...(only me...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those Gary Larson fans out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Gary Larson!
Click to expand...


















Is he ever going to come back? Is he back and I don't know it? He makes me drool I laugh so hard...


----------



## lnsmdove

Just my 2 cents. I was also advised by an attorney, who had Rotties, to avoid BEWARE of dog sign. He stated that it was supposedly and acknowledgement of the presence of a known danger. I've always had signs that said things like Dogs in Yard, please do not open gate, dogs in house please do not open door, etc.

Now that I'm in an apartment I decided to get a little more creative as well as sending a message so with about 10 minutes with paint shop pro I made the following sign for my window.











Giggle, I'm just way too easy to amuse.

Susan
Grace GSD whose pictue wasn't scary enough for this project.


----------



## Raziel

thats sooo cool!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS

> Quote:I was also advised by an attorney, who had Rotties, to avoid BEWARE of dog sign.


For those people who may have not read the whole thread -- *check with your own state*. Some require "Beware of Dog" or "Bad Dog" signs as a warning.

By the way, that is a cute window sign.


----------



## Baby Byron

I live in IL and was advised by my insurance agent to put said signs on my fence. It was the only way they would cover our house with all our GSDs.

Ana


----------

